

How we made an API for BoingBoing in an evening with FluidDB - esteve
http://blogs.fluidinfo.com/fluidDB/2011/01/27/how-we-made-an-api-for-boingboing-in-an-evening/

======
aditya
Oh hey -- if this works well, perhaps we can grab that Hacker News XML dump
and put it into FluidDB? Then we can find out exactly how often jacquesm plugs
ww.com and maxklein posts about his vaporware apps business's ;-)

(Only partially kidding)

~~~
ntoll
I'd be up for getting that sorted. Where is this XML dump of which you
speak..? ;-)

Seriously, we're interested in importing datasets that people would find enjoy
hacking around with. I know _I_ would enjoy exploring/linking/annotating a
Hacker News dump.

~~~
scorchin
If you get this imported, I say we make something to better classify and
organise the data at the next London Python Dojo!

~~~
ntoll
Heh... :-)

------
ntoll
Hey, I'm the author of the linked post. More than happy to answer questions...

~~~
petervandijck
"FluidDB is an openly writable shared database." The flexibility, REST and
query language look cool.

Can I install FluidDB for myself and use it for projects? Or is it more meant
to be a centralized db of stuff that you guys run?

~~~
ntoll
It's meant to be the latter (centralized) but there is nothing to stop you
from using it in your own projects. :-)

------
terrycojones
ntoll is a legend. just wrote himself into the boingboing history books :-)

